# Wont sleep



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nic

Me again. My daughter (same one as mentioned in my previous question to you) won't settle at all. She was wide awake crying all night and is the same today. I've done the normal nappy check, fed her, cuddled her, rocked her etc but nothing works. She's not got wind rtc. Dh is concerned something is wrong with her because she was born early. Any tips/ideas? 

Thanks x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, if she is well in herself ie. no temp etc It may be the reflux issue it may be irritating her when does she appear at her worst?? At night??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Her temperature is normal, 36.69. Yea worse at night, any tips  going insane!!!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

You poor thing I bet your shattered, did you try keeping her in an upright position after feeds and propping her cot up?? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup nothing seems to work! Trying a nice warm bath now to see if it helps calm her but if it doesn't work not sure what to do! Is there a safe way for her to sleep in bed with me? 

Also on another note can I give th carpool after thir jabs as they were born before 37 weeks and it say on the box not to? x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

How old are they now 6 months ( sorry I can't keep up with all these ageing babies!!) 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

2& a half months. Just bathed her and tried her with a slower teat and she seems calm and sleepy so have put her to bed....fingers crossed x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you will be fine giving some calpol if you need to, it's only if the are born before 37 weeks they are classed as preterm so you should be fine, I do think that it's worth a trip to your gp if you think her reflux is irritating her 

Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok thanks

She is wide awake again crying. Going to leach her cry for 10/15 mins she what she does


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

No good started screaming so swaddled her but I panicked because she was breathing funny would breath out loudly and jut her head forward dh has calmed her but is in his arms when she goes in cot just wakes instantly and cries again


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Could she be teething or is she too young? Her adjusted age is 4 weeks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, if her adjusted age is 4 weeks that would work out that she was born at 32 weeks Did you give a bit of calpol, I've just checked with my DH who was a neonatal nurse who agreed its fine to give a bit of calpol xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

They don't usually start teething until about 5-6 months so a bit too early xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

They were born at 34+2 on 28th feb. no didn't give calpol just wondering about calpol for when they have their immunisations on Tuesday whether to give before it after or both?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry Hun I read it as born at 37 weeks!! I would give the calpol about a half hour to an hour before their jabs and then possibly later on 4-6 hours after if they are unsettles, has she settled a bit more?? X


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks nic. I think changing her test helped she settled around 1030 fed her at 1 then she slept till 6


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh that's not too bad then, she's not colicky is she?? Drawing her legs up etc? X


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

No she's not colicky. She is a completely different baby today after changing her test. She's been content all day, I think the teat we used previously was too fast. Thanks for all your help x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear it, 

Let me know if there is anything else I can help with 

Nic
Xx


----------

